# 2 caribe



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my two caribe seem to always be fighting! they're in a 55 gallon together. i had 1 10" and 1 7" before with them but gave the 10" back to my friend and traded the other one.. now they're constantly fighting. is there any way to make them calm down a little bit? btw THEY ARE FOR SALE!!! i heard that having two could be a problem but thought i'd have em out by now. anyway for the time being, anyone have any suggestions? LMK asap! tyty.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

try adding dither fish in there so they have somethign to take their aggression out on... waht kinda decoration do u have in there??


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

theyre just re-astablishing territory mate. should die down a little bit after a few days.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I think your tank is too small to have 2 large P's in.... They'll probably keep fighting until one of them dies unless you seperate them. It would have been better to keep 3 and do plenty of water changes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

2 pygos are going to inevitably be a problem.
The challenge never stops.
3 or more is a better way to go, if you have the room.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Piranha man is right. They will just continue to fight because it is direct competition. Just use a divider in their tank until you sell them. Good luck.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Tank is to small, use a divider


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> 2 pygos are going to inevitably be a problem.
> The challenge never stops.
> 3 or more is a better way to go, if you have the room.
> [snapback]1003775[/snapback]​


i have two terns together.. but theyre in a 125 ahha they get along fine so i dunno if that is all fact


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Put in a divider or add one more if you're gonna keep them


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

always keep pygos in a tank SOLO or 3 or more


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

buy a third one


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah you should buy a third one because two piranhas will fight a lot and they will probably end up killing eachother.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> btw THEY ARE FOR SALE!!


Ill take them 
Holla


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

the one you gave me is still alone haha. i want your other ones


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I'd say two natts would work out a lot better than two caribes.

Caribes are so territorial and stuff.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

buy 1 more


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

bigger tank plus one other will sort out the problem.
or just divide them until one is sold


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the advice. as for buying a third one.. that'll be a negative. these are for sale, so no point in getting a third to add for sale.. kinda redundant. i'll probably add a divider, although. you guys are gonna go crazy. i have my brandtii in the other half. so 2 caribes in half and the brandtii in the other. i have a 29 gallon but have nowhere to put it, and im too lazy to make room cause im getting the 135 and all should be better then.

to all that said buy a third, you guys can buy mine and we'll both be helped 

thanks again.
craig you got a pm.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you could evn throw a red in there. i'd just sell them asap, 2 wont work.
wes


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

you shouldnt sell them if u ask me.....


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

you need a bigger tank or a third fish


----------

